# this stuff is legal?



## cda (Apr 6, 2012)

any fire code regs ??

anyone run into storage of it?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tannerite


----------



## mark handler (Apr 7, 2012)

Is this stuff is legal, no

A Minnesotan man was fined $2,583 and sentenced to three years' probation[4] on charges of detonating an explosive device and unlawful possession of components for explosives after he detonated 100 lb (45 kg) of Tannerite inside the bed of a dump truck by shooting it with a .50 caliber rifle from 300 yards (270 m) away on January 14, 2008 in Red Wing, Minnesota. The man was on probation when he mixed and shot the Tannerite and was not allowed to possess firearms or explosives. [5][6] The blast could be felt at Prairie Island Nuclear Power Plant (roughly 5 miles away).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tannerite


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 7, 2012)

What if I am approached by an authority and questioned about my targets?

Be honest. Show them your Tannerite, explain what you are doing, and if they have further questions, offer them our phone number and website. We have been educating LEOs on Tannerite for many years. If you are doing something stupid though (like strapping targets to trees or otherwise destroying property on public lands) we will not support you. Tannerite is sold as a shot-indicator for long range shooting. If you get nailed for blowing up a computer and leaving trash on public property like so many idiots on You-tube, you are on your own. If you are told to stop shooting because others are complaining about the noise, then stop. Do not be as *** and taunt the bull.

How could something so fun, be legal everywhere?

Answer: Because Tannerite falls under the same laws as black powder and all other explosives that are exempt for sporting use. Remember though, just because it’s a legal product if used as prescribed, does not mean that you can use it in any manner you wish. Not unlike firearms, you can legally shoot them, but there are places where it is forbidden. It is up to the end-user to obtain local authority permission before using our product unless it’s on private property. Even then, if you live close to others it’s best to contact them and explain what you are doing…the same as you should do if you set out to cap off your bowling ball cannon or shoot your 5o caliber rifle.

http://www.tannerite.com/frequent-questions/

I like having fun doing these legal, don't you?

Francis


----------



## Frank (Apr 9, 2012)

Is generally legal and safe if used as directed.

Unmixed storage is similar in hazard to pool chemicals.

It is fun to use at family gatherings.


----------

